# Maybe violin? Where on earth do I start?



## sirdanni

Hello musical community, I'm new here and signed up to hear some wise words from some of you in hope you can help me a bit.

I'm a 23 year old who has had little to no experience with music. 
I 'learned' the keyboard on and off from the age of 7 for about 5 years maybe? Very on and off (moving interstate and what not caused the large gaps). My problem is though, I was never taught to read music, so everything I learned was by memory which obviously causes difficulty later down the track trying to play it again. Also, I never really felt naturally good at it. Pianos were super scary to me and I was awful at using one in comparison to the keyboard.

I've always ultimately wanted to learn drums and I've had a bunch of fun lessons from friends (my fiance is also a great drummer) and in all honesty I think I actually nailed it pretty good. However, that wasn't really a thing I followed through with, and I'm okay with that.


I've always loved classical music and had such a fascination with classical instruments. The violin has always caught my attention and after visiting my local music store recently I saw a violin and have kind of become obsessed with the idea of learning it. I guess I haven't picked it up before because I thought if I was not so great at the keyboard then how could I be good with another classical instrument? 

But I really wish to do it, so I have a few questions for you experts out there:
- What is generally a good price for a beginners violin? I saw them at our local store starting at around $200, is this reasonable?

- If above price doesn't seem reasonable, what brands/types should I generally shop around for?

- I will most definitely get lessons if I can find a teacher nearby, but how long do you generally need lessons for to get the basics down pat? I know everyone is different in terms of learning, but how much could you teach yourself online etc?

- Are violins much work in terms of maintenance? Do they become costly in the long run?


I appreciate the feedback very much. I have a lot of spare time and I'm not looking to play professionally, more so for my own personal enjoyment at this time. I'm not really interested in trying the piano for the time being and I definitely don't have the space for one but it's something I'd love to pick up again later in the future, so no piano for the time being.

Also if anyone has an opinion on the cello that they'd like to share I'm all ears. The cello is also something that captures my attention greatly!

Many thanks! Sorry for the lengthy post! :tiphat:


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Hello Sirdanni,

To answer your questions in order:

- I think $400 would be reasonable enough. Generally (though not always) the more money you spend on buying a violin, the better quality you can expect to get.

- The German brand, Höfner, is the best anyone can get, as far as I know. Not sure about their prices, though.

- It would be better if you can first find a violin teacher in your area before you purchase a violin. With bowing instruments especially, it is very easy to develop bad habits. To learn the proper way of playing the violin, and getting it to sound good, I'd say, on average, you'd need about four classes, one class a week, provided that you practice daily. It's never a bad idea to continue taking classes even after you've avoided learning said bad habits. The online content I've come across wasn't very helpful.

- If you're only playing the violin to entertain yourself, probably not. You're still going to have to change your strings every now and then. Even the bow needs maintenance.

My knowledge of violins is pretty limited, so maybe other members of TC could provide you with better insight.
In any case, best of luck. Do keep us updated with whatever happens with you!


----------



## Jaws

It is an extremely good idea not to buy a violin to start on but to rent one instead. A basic student violin costing a few hundred dollars will only be suitable for a short time and you would have to upgrade. What is better is to rent one and then buy one when you have a better idea of what sort of sound you are after. 

Always find a teacher FIRST and ask them about what sort of violin to buy or rent. Every violin is slightly different because no two pieces of wood are ever exactly the same. You cannot learn the violin online.


----------



## sirdanni

Thanks a lot for your replies everyone!

I managed to find a teacher in my area and she has helped me pick a violin that is suitable for a beginner. I'm getting lessons and I will continue to do so for a long while yet (I really had no idea how much detail there is in even holding the violin and the bow!) 

Very excited to be playing this wonderful instrument! 
Thanks again!


----------

